# One happy troll!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I got my hunting arrows all set up! I am a troll, I have a short draw lenght 27 1/2. With my new super smokin' bow (Strother SR-71) I am shooting a 392 grain arrow 306 fps! That is 80.5 foot lbs of kenitic energy. I know kenitic energy isn't everything but pretty impressive for a short stubby armed dude. I am ready to start launching arrows at Tex o bob's house. I'll bet I could hit his house from mine. Orem >>---------> Kaysville. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You would be a lot happier if you had bought the recurve I picked up off KSL yesterday! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well my little cosmetically challenged buddy, it sounds as though your all ready to start speeding. That's actually a pretty heavy arrow for that set-up. Should bust through about anything you aim it at. 8) You could probably weld a silver dollar to a field point and get it to shoot through a deer. :shock:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

And here I thought you had found a way to keep the pigeons and bums out of your bridge. :lol:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

man i am glad i have longer arms.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

north slope said:


> I got my hunting arrows all set up! I am a troll, I have a short draw lenght 27 1/2. With my new super smokin' bow (Strother SR-71) I am shooting a 392 grain arrow 306 fps! That is 80.5 foot lbs of kenitic energy. I know kenitic energy isn't everything but pretty impressive for a short stubby armed dude. I am ready to start launching arrows at Tex o bob's house. I'll bet I could hit his house from mine. Orem >>---------> Kaysville. 8)


Those are some impressive numbers for a guy that shoot 3" to long of a draw. *(u)*


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I got my hunting arrows all set up! I am a troll, I have a short draw lenght 27 1/2. With my new super smokin' bow (Strother SR-71) I am shooting a 392 grain arrow 306 fps! That is 80.5 foot lbs of kenitic energy. I know kenitic energy isn't everything but pretty impressive for a short stubby armed dude. I am ready to start launching arrows at Tex o bob's house. I'll bet I could hit his house from mine. Orem >>---------> Kaysville. 8)
> ...


I have a longer draw lenght then most midgets my height, it must be my sexy wide chest that adds to the lenght. Or is could be the fact that I have to carry heavy marble panels every day and it has streched my arms.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

What kind of weight are you pulling to get that speed? Sounds like a wicked set-up.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

richardjb said:


> What kind of weight are you pulling to get that speed? Sounds like a wicked set-up.


71#......it's a Strother thing! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

71 pounds eh, so you're back to being over-bowed again... :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 71 pounds eh, so you're back to being over-bowed again... :?


I was out killing ground squirels at 40-50 yards last summer with my Envy @78 pounds. I think I will be o.k. T-booobie. Go mount a duck. :roll:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

how fast was the envy shooting at 78#


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> how fast was the envy shooting at 78#


I don't remember for sure but it was a 420 grain arrow around 300 ish at 76# with a 27 1/2 draw.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:


Good luck! These bows are in such high demand the wait is months......These are not cookie cutter, generic, trash, like a Mathews. :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:
> ...


Which do you like best?...........Ford, Chevy, Dodge or what? I am sure that whatever it is, it is leaps and bounds above the others. :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:
> ...


You're forgetting the other factor in the equation. SUPPLY. Demand means nothing if you can't supply it. How many bows are they producing compared to the other brands? How many people really want one? Supply and demand, it's the only thing that matters.

If 50 people want one, and they only produce 25 a year, one would think they are in high demand... No matter, they still are, like any other C.M.A.S.D, a stamped out, same as the last one, cookie cutter, generic, item. You can put all the lipstick you want on a pig. But in the end, you still got a pig. You can't polish a turd. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

the demand is a 50,000+ bow demand from the mouth of Kevin himself. the year the tribute came out they had somewhere in the 30,000 range. so the demand is definitely their. but Kevin wont speed bows up to meet the order and risk send out a POS like bowtech does


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You can't polish a turd.


Mythbuster's proved that you actually CAN polish a turd. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

[/quote]

You're forgetting the other factor in the equation. SUPPLY. Demand means nothing if you can't supply it. How many bows are they producing compared to the other brands? How many people really want one? Supply and demand, it's the only thing that matters.

If 50 people want one, and they only produce 25 a year, one would think they are in high demand... No matter, they still are, like any other C.M.A.S.D, a stamped out, same as the last one, cookie cutter, generic, item. You can put all the lipstick you want on a pig. But in the end, you still got a pig. You can't polish a turd. :twisted: :mrgreen:[/quote]

Silly old man, we are talking about Strother bows not your stamped out CNC machined, computerized, black widow bow. We are talking about a real bow! :roll: That is in HIGH DEMAND!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > You can't polish a turd.
> ...


Hear that north slope! you CAN have a polished turd!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:


I think we could work something out Scott... I need some work done at the shop before long... or an overlay in the garage would be nice... or...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

team-A&S said:


> the demand is a 50,000+ bow demand from the mouth of Kevin himself. the year the tribute came out they had somewhere in the 30,000 range. so the demand is definitely their. but Kevin wont speed bows up to meet the order and risk send out a POS like bowtech does


Well, I don't know where you got your numbers A, but the demand is definitely very high... 
Speaking with Megan at the factory, Strother Archery already has dealer orders in excess of 10K SR71s, and the Vanquish and Infinity are in the 6500 range each... the new Valor is said to be running around 15K already and 5K on the Inspire...

I will say that Bowtech only sold 3800 TOTAL bows its first year in 1999 (because of Kevin Strother they took off in 2001). Elite only sold 12,000 it's first year (another Kevin Strother reason...). So, having to fill orders for some 30,000+ bows in his first year isn't really a matter of supply and demand of the bows themselves... it is more a matter of logistics of acquiring materials for risers, cams, strings, limbs, etc... and then taking the time to put them together up to par with the expectations of KS himself. Once all the parts are sitting on a bench in front of a tech, it really doesn't take more than about 10 minutes to put everything together and have it shooting... but getting everything on one bench to put it together is the biggest problem... only so many hours in the day.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to buy one and then trade me some concrete flatwork for it? Preferably before September! :mrgreen:
> ...


Lets get going on this soon because I have a trade lined up with a guy for a Monster. I shoot league with him and he mentioned that he would do that a couple of days ago. 
With my new line of work, I have ZERO fun money. I have a hunt of a lifetime and no money to enjoy it so if I am going to pull a new bow off, it has to be in a trade for sidework so my wife will sign off on it...............comprenda?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":y24fvmbq]You can't polish a turd.
> ...


Hear that north slope! you CAN have a polished turd![/quote:y24fvmbq]

Nathaniel, you are a funny man!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


Wow, Scott if you really will shoot a Strothers and dump Mathews, I will start a fund raiser! "Get Scott a real bow foundation" and maybe be we could get Tex a new polished turd, cause his 1967 widow is getting old. (like him)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It might be old but it still kills like the day I bought it. Lets see where your Strothers bow is in ten years... Probably in a landfill somewhere...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It might be old but it still kills like the day I bought it. Lets see where your Strothers bow is in ten years... Probably in a landfill somewhere...


Wrong again Boobie, my Strothers will be in a museum at the bow hunters hall of fame for being the best bow ever! The only reason you shoot a recurve is because your cheap! There is no way you could/would buy a new bow every year your a miser. I love to look at the latest and greatest that's where all the fun is. Gear, gagets and tech toys are where it is at for me, your life must be a real bore. Go stuff a duck and grumble about us dam kids and our fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2p7ii6jm]It might be old but it still kills like the day I bought it. Lets see where your Strothers bow is in ten years... Probably in a landfill somewhere...


Wrong again Boobie, my Strothers will be in a museum at the bow hunters hall of fame for being the best bow ever! The only reason you shoot a recurve is because your cheap! There is no way you could/would buy a new bow every year your a miser. I love to look at the latest and greatest that's where all the fun is. Gear, gagets and tech toys are where it is at for me, your life must be a real bore. Go stuff a duck and grumble about us dam kids and our fun. :mrgreen:[/quote:2p7ii6jm]

This is getting good! C'mon NS get Tex angry! I love it when he, at about 5'6 makes vertically challenged remarks to you. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm 5' 7 1/2" thank you very much!

Slope, I had all the fun I could stand back in the 80's with all the "neat" "new" crap that was "state-of-the-art" back then. Funny how every C.M.A.S.D company out there has the *best new thing!!!* Every year they get even *better!!!!* And thay're ALL the _best_ you can buy! Nothing has ever changed with my bow except the machines they use to make them with. They are still the same proven time tested design. You simply just can't improve on perfection. Still the same after 56 years. Still beautiful, light, simple, and deadly. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm 5' 7 1/2" thank you very much!
> 
> Slope, I had all the fun I could stand back in the 80's with all the "neat" "new" crap that was "state-of-the-art" back then. Funny how every C.M.A.S.D company out there has the *best new thing!!!* Every year they get even *better!!!!* And thay're ALL the _best_ you can buy! Nothing has ever changed with my bow except the machines they use to make them with. They are still the same proven time tested design. You simply just can't improve on perfection. Still the same after 56 years. Still beautiful, light, simple, and deadly. 8)


I guess if you like simple, boring and stuck in a treestand shooting animals at 8 yards for the rest of your days, recurves are just dandy. To bad you will NEVER put the spot and stalk on a big muley. :roll: I enjoy freedom to do what I want and my gear allows me to do that. You need to sell your truck and buy one from the 80's so everything else in you life can be stuck in the 80's. The only thing that is perfect in your life is you wife, cause I don't know anyone that can put up with you! Go mount a turkey.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> To bad you will NEVER put the spot and stalk on a big muley.


Hmmmm, may be not... But, I did put a spot and stalk on a speed goat last fall. Shot him in his bed at 30 yards with a 45# longbow and a wood arrow. Now, on a scale of 1-10 how does that rate in hunting prowess... 8) How many speed goats have you been within 30 yards of? For that matter, how many ANYTHING have you sneeked up to within 30 yards of... And killed... :roll:

Just look at that gaping snuffer hole!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Now THAT is some serious woodsmanship....or um, plainsmanship!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > To bad you will NEVER put the spot and stalk on a big muley.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, may be not... But, I did put a spot and stalk on a speed goat last fall. Shot him in his bed at 30 yards with a 45# longbow and a wood arrow. Now, on a scale of 1-10 how does that rate in hunting prowess... 8) How many speed goats have you been within 30 yards of? For that matter, how many ANYTHING have you sneeked up to within 30 yards of... And killed... :roll:
> ...


I don't know how hard it is to sneak up on an Antelope while sucking on it's mother. :mrgreen:

Kidding, Kidding, Kidding. That is impressive Tex. I spent many a night doing the spot and stalk this past fall in the hopes of just trying to get a doe Antelope and they beat the tar out of me. If I remember your story, you had a nice little hill to sneak up behind and where he laid down happened to be the perfect spot. I was trying to sneak on them little sum guns on the flattest piece of land on the earth. Still fun though. My super high speed bow would not keep up with them. I would shoot at 30-50 yards and in every case they were long gone when the arrow got there.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You bring a baby antelope to compare to a big muley? Ha! Try agian.........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> You bring a baby antelope to compare to a big muley? Ha! Try agian.........


Well then, I guess there's just no impressing you...  What do I have to do, kill the next state record buck with a knife taped to the end of a stick. :roll: Go install a tub.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":3a8rz47c]You bring a baby antelope to compare to a big muley? Ha! Try agian.........


Well then, I guess there's just no impressing you...  What do I have to do, kill the next state record buck with a knife taped to the end of a stick. :roll: Go install a tub.[/quote:3a8rz47c]
That is a start! I built a shower already, I am done. I have the rest of the day open to bicker with you.


----------

